

Video annotation service with "dynamic" threaded view where a reply appears when it was typed in? - amichail

Anyone know of a service that provides video threaded discussions with scoring where what you see of the thread changes as the video plays?<p>For example, as the video plays, you might lock certain replies that interest you (thus also upvoting those replies) so that you see more of those threads.<p>Replies would appear when they were typed in during video playback.  This wouldn't just be for live video.
======
manishsm
Not seen such a service yet, seems like a nice thought. Shouldn't be too
difficult to implement though (Streaming data options abound), not sure how
much market will be there.

~~~
amichail
Why wouldn't people want this in every youtube-like site?

~~~
manishsm
Can't say generally as I don't have data, but there would be too many live
threads to follow from people that the viewer may not care about. Unless there
is some level of automated moderation of live threads and possibly some
linking to "friends/people I care" it could quickly become noise on the page.
Just my2C. But I still think its a nice idea.

